
Show HN: Poll maker that can handle open-ended questions and filter results - mcep5f2009
https://www.youmatchup.com/
======
mcep5f2009
This site is similar to other polling sites such as Straw Poll. However, in
addition to making simple polls it also gives you the ability to do the
following:

• Filter results by time (see which options are “hot” now)

• Let users enter their own options

• Let users cast a new vote after a certain period of time

• Create an account to keep track of your polls (optional)

These features allow you to create polls for open-ended questions. It also
gives you the ability to create a poll that never ends. For example, say you
have a YouTube gaming channel and want to get feedback from your audience
every day on what game they want to see you play. You can ask the following
open ended question:

[https://www.youmatchup.com/matchup/1848/](https://www.youmatchup.com/matchup/1848/)

To create this poll you only have to type in the question, allow users to vote
once every day and enable user options. This gives your audience the ability
to enter in their own options or vote on the options others have added. It
also lets them come back every day to cast a new vote. Then, you can filter
results by past day to see what game is currently trending.

With this setup you would never need to create another poll for this question.
The new votes would flow in to the options that are popular now, old votes
would be filtered out and old options can be deleted.

Please let me know if you have any questions or comments. I would be happy to
answer them!

